# Modifiying AR620 Lights



## MucusG (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi All

I have an AR620 tank - the one that has the 2 x 18w compact flouro's for 20 gallons.

I would like to have more light. I cannot make changes to the exterior appearance of the tank/hood by order of my wife.

The plan is to replace the 18w globes with 24 watt 10000K/plant bulbs. I will be reuired to change the conectors and bulb supports to allow the globes be angled so they can overlap a little in the centre.

The mechanics of this project is fine for me BUT I don't know if it OK as far as increased power goes for the electronics that run the lights. Does anyone know?? If not is there a work-around? Or does some one have a better idea? Cost is not the most important aspect here, the most important is that the exterior appearance of the setup stay the same.

Thanks for any help/ideas

MucusG


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I have a 380, the slightly smaller one. I removed the one tube and replaced it with 2 27watts 6700k quad cf tubes from some $15 desklamps.


----------



## MucusG (Apr 18, 2008)

If I understand correctly - you took all the electrical bits from the desklamps and installed those in the 380, ie the ballast (I think thats what its called) and the starters and globe holders etc.

If so - did it all fit in the standard hood?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Actually, there is only the ballast and the bulb, which is not a globe. Its a mini quad tube cf bulb. So its basically four 1/2"x4" tubes side by side, but its one piece and flat. If the ballasts won't fit in the hood you can have them remotely, like under the stand/desk/shelf/etc.

http://www.naturallighting.com/web/shop.php?crn=702&rn=3271&action=show_detail

Thats what the bulbs look like. But you can get the same bulb at home depot or lowes for like 9 bucks. I bought the lamps at ace hardware for 15 bucks.


----------



## MucusG (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, much appreciated.

Unforunately I couldn't source the bulbs in Australia. 

I have installed a slim line 16w 6400K flouro in addition to the existing lights. This gives me 2.3w per gallon which I think I will need to be content with.


----------

